# Renewing RN license: Suggestions Please



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I am considering renewing my RN license to work part time, but the BIG, BIG problem I have is that I am adamantly opposed to vaccines --- receiving them and administering them. Are there any employers out there anymore that do not require nurses to receive vaccines? Hospitals are horrible about that, and from what I've seen, nurses who are in my boat on this don't stick together well enough to make an impact. Is there any way to avoid vaccines and be a nurse? I am very into alternative/natural healthcare. What about combining it with massage therapy, or herbal medicine. I could get the additional training if there are jobs available for something like that, or opportunities for an independent business. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Everyone we know that is even remotely involved working in a hospital, clinic, physician's office etc. are required to get several of the vaccines, flu shot, etc. If they refuse, they are terminated. I wouldn't go to the trouble/cost and then continuing ed required to renew and keep the license current unless you've confirmed more than one employment option - and even then, they could change the rules.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

go with your conscience...I also,,am..was a nurse but didn't renew my license after 33 years . Just didn't want the temptation...of working in the health care system anymore. Health reason also made my decision and often think a lot of my health issues were from years of hard work. I would not do this work again. Enjoyed caring and giving of myself to patients and families...but the system is horrible. Nursing is not what is should or was in the olden days. Just my opinion. Find something that will suit you more..even in the health care field..less money sometimes makes for a happier person...I wish you luck with you choice..


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

hospice? I doubt they will be giving terminally ill shots. Private nurse to the rich? special niche for sure. Changing careers may be a more feasible option.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

My dh is not mandated to receive vaccinations, only TB testing. He works in a skilled nursing facility, mostly elderly. Of course, that could all change, and the administration could require mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## ladykena (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a practicing nurse. The only vaccine I am required to have is the flu. I may refuse it however. If I refuse I must wear a surgical mask from September until May.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

okiemom said:


> hospice? I doubt they will be giving terminally ill shots.


I'm sure they're all different, but I work for a hospice. Right now they are only highly encouraging flu shot but are considering requiring it for clinical staff. New hires are required to show proof of immunity to chicken pox (having had it or have the vaccine) or have to get the vaccine. Hep B is maybe required? Can't remember but it's definitely highly encouraged for clinical staff. As far as giving them to patients, there are a handful who request flu vaccine but that's not often at all. 

Again, not sure what is industry standard, but that's how ours is.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. Years ago, I had to wear a mask when I refused the vaccines. I've been told that now they terminate nurses who refuse. I am considering finding another career. My husband says I'm "too old to re-tool". :umno: I think it's that anything I could think to do relatively soon would mean less money. Helena, thank you for the encouragement to go with my conscience. My husband won't so much as take a Tylenol unless he has been severely injured because he knows the pharmaceutical drugs are so dangerous, but he believes those companies when they say vaccines are good. He's putting pressure on me to go back to work as an RN, regardless of what they'll insist on injecting into me, or what they will force me to do to other people. I don't think I can do that. Not willing to sell my soul. I will stick to my guns! :duel:Still may renew my license, though, if I can find a hospital desperate enough to hire me without the vaccines. I could work in the O.R. or someplace where I didn't have to give vaccines.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If the standard now is for nurses to be vaccinated, any healthcare institution is going to require them or have a liability problem if any patient gets a preventable disease during a stay. They are going to be even firmer in their requirements with the problems causes by the measles. You might be better off finding another occupation. Even a hospice patient should not have to worry about catching an additional disease from a nurse. They are sick enough--they don't need chicken pox or something else on top of their other problems!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a friend who is a nursing aide at a facility that "requires" a flu vaccine. Whether or not they tell you that such a thing exists, there is probably a waiver for you can request based on religious or medical reasons. If it is a medical reason, you will probably need a doctor to sign it.

That said, I might feel a real conflict between the job itself and my own beliefs and that might not be worth how it affects your conscience.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I would suggest that you always keep your license up to date as it is very difficult to get it reinstated after it has lapsed for several yrs. You may need to do some inservice but it is worth the extra trouble. You never know when your life may change and you really need to go back to nursing. I let mine lapse when I was very ill and now there are too many hoops to jump thru so it stays lapsed.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Same in the hospital I work in, you don't have to have the flu vaccine but have to wear a mask from Sept to March. Hospice is a great suggestion.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

ladykena said:


> I am a practicing nurse. The only vaccine I am required to have is the flu. I may refuse it however. If I refuse I must wear a surgical mask from September until May.


This is also the policy at the hospital I worked at before retiring.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Not trying to be snippy to the OP, but just how many hospitals ARE there in the Alaskan Bush?

Mon


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Having an RN license gives you access to so many different types of jobs that I keep mine current even though I retired 4 years ago. That said...if I don't get a job soon I'll have to let it go inactive, then it'll be a pain to reactivate, so I have to get PT work soon or just let it go.

And, things may have changed in the last 4 years, but no facility I've worked for required vaccines. Suggested and offered (for free), but not required.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jokarva, I put in too much blood, sweat and tears getting my RN license to ever let it lapse. I've been retired for about a year and a half, but I may have to get a part time job or volunteer at the free clinic run by my old hospital to keep my license active. Up until 2014, you didn't have to tell how many hours you worked or verify your continuing ed to renew. Figures that now, when I can finally afford to stay home, I'll have to work just to keep up my license. I love being an RN, but I really like being "home on the range", too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You have a bachelor&#8217;s degree. Get a second bachelor&#8217;s, using your RN credits. Or, you could get a Master&#8217;s degree. My DD studied vocal performance for four years. Now, she wants to be a child therapist. She has to take six classes to change her major to sociology, then go for the masters. Your mileage may vary. You are not too old!

Would you consider teaching?


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I knew I had read about this somewhere, and here is the link.

Last year a nurse was fired over the flu shot successfully sued and won. I am sure employers don't want to chance that.

http://www.theorganicprepper.ca/vic...flu-shot-wins-lawsuit-06082014#comment-535283


----------



## SpentPenny (Jun 11, 2020)

This is really not too hard. You have a "right" to not take a vaccine (so far anyway). You do NOT have a "right" to work as a registered nurse. Find a different career or deal with the requirements of the career.


----------

